# Insurance win for a change



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Had my renewal in for my new car and I fell over 1700quid so 1 phone call later and got it down to 700 fully comp. Not bad when cheapest tpft cover was 820 and fully comp was 900


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Smithey1981 said:


> Had my renewal in for my new car and I fell over 1700quid so 1 phone call later and got it down to 700 fully comp. Not bad when cheapest tpft cover was 820 and fully comp was 900


How did you manage that, thats a massive price drop, what company mate....


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

It was with tesco's mate. Was surprised they dropped it so low


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Same thing happened with my renewal. Phoned Admiral and saved around £750 in the end.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

me too,how's that possible?i always put time and effort in when it's renewal time.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

It comes down to I believe how much they want to retain u as a customer I've been with them 9 years now and tbh cant fault them and it's always a game come renewal time and just push them to there limit lol


----------

